# X-former



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Clintmiljavac said:


> Building has 120/208 3 phase I need to add a 240 volt outlet for a orbital welder what would be a good product to do this and what am I looking to spend


I would likely use a small buck boost transformer after making sure the unit really needed 240.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Clintmiljavac said:


> Building has 120/208 3 phase I need to add a 240 volt outlet for a orbital welder what would be a good product to do this and what am I looking to spend


Like BBQ said a lot of those types of equipment can accept a range of voltages... the nameplate will tell you the voltage range it'll take. It's possible that it will take 208 as is, or maybe by moving a jumper or something.

Otherwise yeah, a buck-boost transformer (boosting of course) would work for ya. I've used a few from Acme Transformer. Here's their catalog; skip down to page 102 for their buck-boost transformer sizing/selection chart. It's really easy to use if you know some basic info about your voltages and load requirements.

http://www.acmepowerdist.com/pdf/acme_fullcat.pdf


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Is the welder you mention that do required three phase supply or single phase supply due there is few differnt way to " skin " this up.

But I will really recomend that you look at the nameplate to see what other voltage it can be used ( most welder can run on 208 volts by moving the tap as Eric mention ) 

Merci,
Marc


----------



## etb (Sep 8, 2010)

frenchelectrican said:


> But I will really recomend that you look at the nameplate to see what other voltage it can be used ( most welder can run on 208 volts by moving the tap as Eric mention )
> 
> Merci,
> Marc


For example, this is a single phase miller we did; probably from the 80s


----------



## Clintmiljavac (Aug 18, 2011)

It only runs off single phase 120/240 volt.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Clintmiljavac said:


> It only runs off single phase 120/240 volt.


Ok then did the nameplate stated can run on 208 volt supply if so then it will not be a issue but if required 240 volt then the B/B will work however I know you mention 120 volts this part will get ya when you use the B/B depending on which leg the 120 volt source either you will get lucky or not due the B/B the 120 volt will be lower than normal source so more like 104 volts line to netural only on one side of single phase.

That something you have to think about real quick if straight 240 volt unit that is not a issue but if have 120 volts devices you may want to look up the diagram to see which side it is on so you can advoid undervoltage issue.

Merci,
Marc


----------

